# JYG - JYG Australia



## System (10 December 2017)

JYG is the holding company of the TST Partners Group of companies.

The Company aims to be the leading professional services frm in Australia focusing on Asian inbound capital. Taking a multidisciplinary approach, the Company advises on transactions for Asian investors by providing them with high-quality accounting, legal and fnancial services. As part of its growth strategy, the Company plans to incorporate deal origination capabilities.

It is anticipated that JYG will list on the ASX during February 2018.

http://www.jygaustralia.com.au


----------

